# MOHR BROTHERS TOLEDO OHIO



## madman (May 4, 2012)

1900S TEENS 20S 30S, 40S  MOHR BROTHERS WAS IN BUSINESS IN TOLEDO OHIO FROM 1902 TILL THE LATE 70S


----------



## madman (May 4, 2012)

SOME ACLS


----------



## madman (May 4, 2012)

WHY WONT THIS LET ME POST PHOTOS HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! KEEPS SAYING FILE IS TO LARGE WHEN THE PHOTO ABOVE IS THE SAME SIZE!


----------



## morbious_fod (May 5, 2012)

File may be too large as in the bytes it takes up, rather than the actual size of the picture.


----------



## madman (May 5, 2012)

ACLS


----------



## madman (May 5, 2012)

ACLS YEAH I FINALLY FIGURED IT OUT!


----------



## madman (May 5, 2012)

AGAIN


----------



## madman (May 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> AGAIN


BY GEORGE I THINK IVE GOT IT!


----------



## madman (May 5, 2012)

COOL


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 5, 2012)

Got anyMohr bottles to show us?


----------



## acls (May 5, 2012)

Very cool madman.  They look good all grouped together.


----------



## madman (May 6, 2012)

THANKS ACL I NEED A GREEN ONE!


----------



## fishnuts (May 6, 2012)

Nice array of your local bottlers wares.
 Neat, too, that you mention you need a green one, and bottlekids post has one in it that is available!
 Networking at it's finest.


----------



## JayBeck (May 10, 2012)

Nice collection of Mohr Brothers bottles Madman! I have all of those except the large embossed quarts. The only ones I have that are not pictured here is the green glass ACL and the amber embossed crown top. I have not seen any other variations...do you think there are more out there?


----------



## accountantadam (May 10, 2012)

Great looking group!!!


----------



## madman (May 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JayBeck
> 
> Nice collection of Mohr Brothers bottles Madman! I have all of those except the large embossed quarts. The only ones I have that are not pictured here is the green glass ACL and the amber embossed crown top. I have not seen any other variations...do you think there are more out there?


 JAY YOUVE GOT IT ALL AND THEN SOME! YOU LUCKY DOG,  YEP I THINKS THATS IT, NEVER SEEN THE AMBER?


----------



## madman (May 10, 2012)

THANKS FISHNUTS AND ACCOUNTANT


----------



## JayBeck (May 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Madman here is a photo of the amber Mohr Bros bottle from my sodas from a classified ad thread. Not a great photo, I'll try to get a better one soon.


----------



## madman (May 11, 2012)

OH OK ITHOUGHT YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT AN AMBER ACL


----------



## fishnuts (May 17, 2012)

FYI...
 I hope you are on to the really great three color Mohr seltzer currently on ebay.
 Red-Black-white waiter...excellent image.


----------



## accountantadam (May 17, 2012)

fishnuts - I was just going to post the same comment. I saw it on ebay this morning. Here's the link

nice seltzer


----------



## tftfan (May 18, 2012)

Nice bottles madman !  Those ambers are cool too..


----------



## maxwell.atoms (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re:  RE: MOHR BROTHERS TOLEDO OHIO*

Just wanted to send you a message regarding Mohr Brothers Bottling Company of Toledo Ohio. We saw your bottles and we've got many more of the same available for sale, including wooden cases. If you are interested please call Howard at 1-844-793-3434.


----------

